# 2016 Wrangler Build - Getting a head start



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I sold my Ram and ordered a 2016 Jeep Wrangler 2 door, hardtop, base audio system (Uconnect 5.0), and while it's being built I am going to map out the build and begin stock pilling equipment for when it finally gets here. 

The factory locations are as follows: room for 3.5"s in dash, 6.5"s in sealed pods under the dash AND room for tweeters and 6.5"s in sealed pods in the overhead sound bar. Jk owners please correct me if I am wrong...

IMHO, the JK is a horrible platform to attempt a SQ build like in my Ram, so I am going go after "****ING LOUD" on this build! Btw, the top will be off 6 months out of the year. There is not a lot that I can do from an install stand point either, so I am just going to pick the best components I can afford and hope it works out in the end!!! 
:rimshot:

Budget for equipment is around $5,000, installation will be done by me.

Here are some initial thoughts - run two sets of 2ways, and a 12" ported sub in the trunk (which I am dedicating 100% to the sub because I am generous like that, lol). Passive, not active, because I can't imagine what kind of a tuning nightmare it would be with a set of components in front of me and another set directly overhead...

I would love to hear you guys thoughts, and if other JK owners could share info, dimensions, ideas etc., that would be great too!

THANKS!!!


Here are some pics of the color I chose, except I got different wheels and mine will not have those silly tombstone looking tweeter pods.


----------



## craiggus365 (Apr 5, 2009)

Does yours have the Alpine audio package? There is a good video on the Wrangler Alpine design on youtube, if you haven't seen it already. ~May give you some ideas~
I love the little yellow tag that comes w/ the Alpine sub in the floor, "All Weather Speaker" IIRC.
I have one here I can upload a pic of if you don't get one, makes me smile.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

craiggus365 said:


> Does yours have the Alpine audio package? There is a good video on the Wrangler Alpine design on youtube, if you haven't seen it already. ~May give you some ideas~
> I love the little yellow tag that comes w/ the Alpine sub in the floor, "All Weather Speaker" IIRC.
> I have one here I can upload a pic of if you don't get one, makes me smile.


Cool, I haven't seen that... I'll check out the video. But mine won't have the Alpine, just the base audio system.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*What are some components that would sound good and loud in an open vehicle?? 
*
For now, Hertz Mille 2ways are at the top of my list... been researching Morel but I have no experience with them... Dynaudio??


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe 2 sets of actual pointsource drivers like the Morel integra 6s?

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

If your looking for clean and loud, Focal KRX2s, or KRX3s will get the job done. Just make sure you have a processor to tame the holy sizzle.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

with there large voice coils, I feel the morels would handle more power for longer and therefor get louder overall for longer and stay cleaner.

that budget is pretty generous for what you need from the system, this is what I'd do with it.

mosconi 6to8 dsp for factory integration and some tuning flexibility.
arc audio xdi 1200.6 for all speakers
arc audio xdi 1100.1 for sub
morel integra 6.5 components up front and out back, why not..you have the spaces already, might as well.
morel cdm 88 midrange in the 3.5 dash location..i bet you are starting to see where I'm going here..
I'm having trouble thinking of a fun sub, idmax is overdone but with good reason, jbl gti is not going to see enough power of that arc amp, sundown sd3 isn't ballsy enough for this..
maybe a dd audio 3512 dual 2 ohm with the soft spider option?

with the midrange up in the dash, you can run a psudo 3 way set up, and with the 6.5 woofer pointing mostly at your knee, you can achieve a nice blend of loud and sq. time alinement between these two will be the biggest problem imo, you will want to get the mid and the 6.5 in phase so they couple and work together.

Then, you can lowpass the rear components so theres some tweeter info, but the tweeter isn't ripping your head off up in that soundbar, but the 6.5 is still giving you mid and midbass.

This could be a very fun system and pleasing to you and the cars around you lol..one of those really clean traffic punishers we all want to have sometimes.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome ideas guys! As you post them, I am looking them up and reading about them...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> with there large voice coils, I feel the morels would handle more power for longer and therefor get louder overall for longer and stay cleaner.
> 
> that budget is pretty generous for what you need from the system, this is what I'd do with it.
> 
> ...


That's the whole goal... If some dumb ass is on his cell phone next to me at a light, I want to drown out his call, lol! J/K

You nailed it with the amps, my Ram has the xdi1200.6 and I love it.

What about a Stereo Integrity HST12 for the sub?

Sounds like there's a lot of love for the Morel's getting loud...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the hst12 is not really designed for ported, and imo ported will make or break this systems sub stage..i'd never go sealed in an open top vehicle ever.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> the hst12 is not really designed for ported, and imo ported will make or break this systems sub stage..i'd never go sealed in an open top vehicle ever.


Good point, I just now notice SI only recommends a sealed enclosure...


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Have you considered a sundown sub ported in there ? Would be killer


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Basshertz1 said:


> Have you considered a sundown sub ported in there ? Would be killer


I'll have to check out the sundowns... thanks!



This one sounds interesting, anyone have any experience with the Z-12 V.4 D2 REV.2 ?

http://www.woofersetc.com/c-23-subw...io-12-1750-watt-rms-dual-2-ohm-subwoofer.html


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

I actually watched the video of the new jeep audio system that's actually impressive the factory sub reminds me of the old Boston sub. How are you thinking of doing the enclosure?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Basshertz1 said:


> I actually watched the video of the new jeep audio system that's actually impressive the factory sub reminds me of the old Boston sub. How are you thinking of doing the enclosure?


Mine will only have the base audio, no sub...

I'm putting a free standing enclosure in the trunk. It will have to be removable for when I need the trunk space... But it will have a built in cover over it so as not to be visible and a theft magnet when the top is off.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I had a wrangler but an '88. I kept it simple and it sounded great. If I were to do it again (I've toyed with getting another wrangler) I'd strip the interior and dynamat, then cover with MLV. Then I'd put 8" midbass in custom kick panels, 5 1/4" in the dash, tweeters molded into the a-pillars, and then a pair of 10" subs in the back. I would t out anything in the doors because I liked taking them off in the summer.

As for the equipment, I'd go for marine stuff as I was caught in the rain several times with my top off. Remember, it likes to rain in June out here in SoCal.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Oooooohhh. Heyyyyyy


I'll be in for this one, should be fun. Will be starting mine in the very near future.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

vwdave said:


> I had a wrangler but an '88. I kept it simple and it sounded great. If I were to do it again (I've toyed with getting another wrangler) I'd strip the interior and dynamat, then cover with MLV. Then I'd put 8" midbass in custom kick panels, 5 1/4" in the dash, tweeters molded into the a-pillars, and then a pair of 10" subs in the back. I would t out anything in the doors because I liked taking them off in the summer.
> 
> As for the equipment, I'd go for marine stuff as I was caught in the rain several times with my top off. Remember, it likes to rain in June out here in SoCal.


Definitely going to be doing some sound deadening... And I agree, no speakers in the doors because they WILL be coming off occasionally! 

The power window switches are now in the middle of the dash, up by the vents.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

The only thing I can contribute, from experience is;

I built a box for a mid 2000's CJ, for a coworker, as a divorce present.

Being an open vehicle (keeping weather in mind) and having a lot of unobstructed room under the rear seat, I decided to downfired a JL 10w3, running off an Alpine 500 mono. Sealed around .9 cft. 

The legs were about 3 inches tall, and the top panel overhung the sides, fitting _*very*_ tightly against the sides, seatback, and following the contour of the stamped tailgate.
Also given the angle of the seatback, it was impossible to remove the box without either the seat, or the tailgate, down.
Box was coated with two healthy coats of resin, then carpeted.

The idea was to direct the low freq. forward, under the seat, towards the listener, as opposed to out into the ether.

Standing 10-15 ft behind the vehicle you could barely hear the bass, just the tailgate vibrating.

Inside was a very different story. 
Let me say, I was shocked at how loud that single 10 got.


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing what unfolds with this build. I've done a few of these but not the brand new ones they look like they would be fun to do. Keep it going


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

In for a fun build. I say if you go with Sundown I'd do the x12 as it's a very linear sub. If you want something fun and cheap a skar ddx 12 would be great

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

etroze said:


> In for a fun build. I say if you go with Sundown I'd do the x12 as it's a very linear sub. If you want something fun and cheap a skar ddx 12 would be great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

SHAGGS said:


> The only thing I can contribute, from experience is;
> 
> I built a box for a mid 2000's CJ, for a coworker, as a divorce present.
> 
> ...




I would recommend something like this also ! Down firing the sub helps load the bass up, and will REALLY help with top off driving.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Very cool ideas guys!!! Down firing might work depending on the height I have in the trunk... I really need to drive over to my local Jeep dealer and take good measurements of the subwoofer space. I cannot find the actual dimensions of the trunk anywhere online, just the volume.

The more I read about the Sundowns the more I am liking them, it would be between a X and a Z for sure. I am still trying to understand the difference...

This: Z-12 V.4 D2 - Sundown Audio 12" 1750 Watt RMS Dual 2-Ohm Z4 Series Subwoofer 

OR

This: X-12 V.2 D2 - Sundown Audio 12" 1500W RMS Dual 2-Ohm X V.2 Series Subwoofer


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> Very cool ideas guys!!! Down firing might work depending on the height I have in the trunk... I really need to drive over to my local Jeep dealer and take good measurements of the subwoofer space. I cannot find the actual dimensions of the trunk anywhere online, just the volume.
> 
> The more I read about the Sundowns the more I am liking them, it would be between a X and a Z for sure. I am still trying to understand the difference...
> 
> ...


You will not be disappointed with either one, no doubt


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

I think the x-12 would be more than enough even if you put full power to it


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Cool.

So I just realized that there is room for 3.5"s in the dash and in the sound bar where I was planning on putting tweeters. Is there any reason why I should consider using mids instead of tweeters, in one or both of the locations??


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

The video I watched on the alpine system says they used the 3.5 instead of the tweeter because of the broad output of the combo between the 6.5 and 3.5 setup to where you wouldn't need a tweeter. They chambered the speakers separate from each other so each has its own enclosure which is actually impressive but I myself would still want some sort of tweeter but include the 3.5 as well so there isn't a gap in the music


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Basshertz1 said:


> The video I watched on the alpine system says they used the 3.5 instead of the tweeter because of the broad output of the combo between the 6.5 and 3.5 setup to where you wouldn't need a tweeter. They chambered the speakers separate from each other so each has its own enclosure which is actually impressive but I myself would still want some sort of tweeter but include the 3.5 as well so there isn't a gap in the music


I watched that video, they really did a great job with the Alpine (though I haven't heard it myself).

Maybe 3.5s in the overhead, so I don't have tweeters a foot away from my ears, lol!


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

True that, I haven't heard one either but the study and time that went into that is pretty impressive then 12 channels to run it, but I have always pulled out the factory to make it even better I don't know how to leave cars alone lol.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Basshertz1 said:


> True that, I haven't heard one either but the study and time that went into that is pretty impressive then 12 channels to run it, but I have always pulled out the factory to make it even better I don't know how to leave cars alone lol.


I am pretty new to this game, this Wrangler will be my third build... But I am totally hooked on quality car audio!

On the Wrangler Forum, the guys with the Alpine say it's pretty good, but the few that are really into car audio want to rip it out and start over.


----------



## fig32 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a 2015 JKU and almost bought one with the Alpine system. I am into great car audio and think the system is amazing for the price! With that said, it is no where enough for me. I ordered one without the Alpine and will begin upgrading soon. Have been watching this thread to get some ideas. 

Jeeps are tough and I am hoping I am happy with this build. My other car I went all active and custom with a lot of power. It is a small car and sounds amazing. I think this one will be more of a challenge especially since we will be putting the hard top on soon. It's getting cold her in PA!


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> I am pretty new to this game, this Wrangler will be my third build... But I am totally hooked on quality car audio!
> 
> On the Wrangler Forum, the guys with the Alpine say it's pretty good, but the few that are really into car audio want to rip it out and start over.


I am sure like most upgraded factory systems it sounds better than most but, anyone that has ever done any type of amp an speaker upgrade they will definitely always want more. I have been into upgrading everything since I started driving mostly car audio equipment. I think the alpine system in the jeep is a great blueprint to go off of in your build with a lot more power and speakers.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's a link to a local car audio shop's jeep build they did for tailgaters at OSU games. They are using marine grade equipment for the install. I believe it is all RF. It is an older JK. But if you want loud, marine grade audio equipment in a JK will get you there. 

CCA Jeep Demo Vehicle - Columbus Car Audio


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Basshertz1 said:


> I am sure like most upgraded factory systems it sounds better than most but, anyone that has ever done any type of amp an speaker upgrade they will definitely always want more. I have been into upgrading everything since I started driving mostly car audio equipment. I think the alpine system in the jeep is a great blueprint to go off of in your build with a lot more power and speakers.


I agree.



Zippy said:


> Here's a link to a local car audio shop's jeep build they did for tailgaters at OSU games. They are using marine grade equipment for the install. I believe it is all RF. It is an older JK. But if you want loud, marine grade audio equipment in a JK will get you there.
> 
> CCA Jeep Demo Vehicle - Columbus Car Audio


Cool build, amazing that they fit all that in a 2 door...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, I finally got some dimensions on the Wrangler trunk, and it doesn't look good for a big ass 12"...

This crappy diagram is sorta the shape and max dimensions for the sub box.



*What would you guys do??*


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

DavidRam said:


> Well, I finally got some dimensions on the Wrangler trunk, and it doesn't look good for a big ass 12"...
> 
> This crappy diagram is sorta the shape and max dimensions for the sub box.
> 
> ...


I could sell you a pair of SI BMmkIV subs for $800 shipped..LOL.


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

That's still a pretty decent size box though even if you decided to run a 10.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

seafish said:


> I could sell you a pair of SI BMmkIV subs for $800 shipped..LOL.


How about $700 free shipping?! Lol!



Basshertz1 said:


> That's still a pretty decent size box though even if you decided to run a 10.


Should I look at 2 tens??


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

That's 1.5ish cubes with a port that's easy man, that's about the size for my truck

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

what cubic ft do you get out of that box/diagram? cant see the pics. sundown doesn't require huge boxes to get good performance, which is nice and opens up options for funky shapes like the back of the jeeps usually are.

I'm severely tempted to suggest you put some faital pro mids in the dash and some of there 6.5 drivers in the pod below and run it all active..that would get stupid loud and stay clean doing it. two more of the same 6.5 driver in the soundbar and two 3.5 coaxials from the polk db series or similar out back and you'd have a seriously loud clean system.

run the rear 3.5s off the headunit and call it good, fade them in/out as needed top down vs top up etc.

I'd also suggest the x verses the z, you don't need the power handling advantage the z has, and it really would sound almost the same and get just as loud as the x in the application you are intending to use it in.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> That's 1.5ish cubes with a port that's easy man, that's about the size for my truck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Here is the X-10: X-10 D2 - Sundown Audio 10" Dual 2-Ohm 1250W RMS Subwoofer

I have a depth problem...

Sealed: N/A
Ported: 1.50 ft^3
Displacement: 0.21 ft^3
*Depth: 8.88"*
Outside Diameter: 11.65"
Cut-Out: 10.01"
Recommended Tuning: 32hz
Recommended Port Area: 24 in^2



Lycancatt said:


> what cubic ft do you get out of that box/diagram? cant see the pics. sundown doesn't require huge boxes to get good performance, which is nice and opens up options for funky shapes like the back of the jeeps usually are.
> 
> I'm severely tempted to suggest you put some faital pro mids in the dash and some of there 6.5 drivers in the pod below and run it all active..that would get stupid loud and stay clean doing it. two more of the same 6.5 driver in the soundbar and two 3.5 coaxials from the polk db series or similar out back and you'd have a seriously loud clean system.
> 
> ...


Thanks, great input! I am really not wanting to go active with this one... It just make me cringe... Lol!

I'm going to check out the Faital Pros...


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

The depth maybe an issue for the poll vent

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

fig32 said:


> I have a 2015 JKU and almost bought one with the Alpine system. I am into great car audio and think the system is amazing for the price! With that said, it is no where enough for me. I ordered one without the Alpine and will begin upgrading soon. Have been watching this thread to get some ideas.
> 
> Jeeps are tough and I am hoping I am happy with this build. My other car I went all active and custom with a lot of power. It is a small car and sounds amazing. I think this one will be more of a challenge especially since we will be putting the hard top on soon. It's getting cold her in PA!


Very cool!

The JK and JKU are definitely more challenging than the average vehicle, but I think that challenge is the part I am looking forward to the most...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> The depth maybe an issue for the poll vent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Uuuhhh huh, huh! He said "depth an issue for the poll" uh huuh huh. :laugh:


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

you could fire the sub forward instead of down and seal off the trunk from theback seat area with a nice wide baffle so the bass can only go forward, I'd guess you wouldn't have a dept problem doing it that way.

you'd absolutely have to go active with the faital pro drivers, so write them off completely if you want to stay passive.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> you could fire the sub forward instead of down and seal off the trunk from theback seat area with a nice wide baffle so the bass can only go forward, I'd guess you wouldn't have a dept problem doing it that way.


Funny, I just started thinking along those lines...


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

how about turning the sub around and have that huge ass hanging out of the box instead of in it


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> how about turning the sub around and have that huge ass hanging out of the box instead of in it


Some sort of IB set-up? Can I do that in with the Wrangler's trunk??


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Nah reverse mount the sub

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> Nah reverse mount the sub
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Oh... cool.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't think ib would be loud enough, but the same idea as firing the sub forward and building the box to fit flush and seal off the trunk applies here.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> I don't think ib would be loud enough, but the same idea as firing the sub forward and building the box to fit flush and seal off the trunk applies here.


Sorry, I am having a dumb rookie moment... What do you mean exactly??


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

ib does not use a box to control the sub and reinforce its output, so it takes less power and overall won't get as loud as a ported box, though it might go deeper.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> ib does not use a box to control the sub and reinforce its output, so it takes less power and overall won't get as loud as a ported box, though it might go deeper.


Would I basically seal it on top, mount the sub to a baffle and allow the Jeeps floor, sides and rear door be the rest of the enclosure, so to speak?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

A quick update: 

It looks like I should be able to put (2) 10" Sundowns in a down-firing ported box, made by NetAudio, in the Wranglers tiny trunk space...

And after a bunch of reading I keep coming back to the Hertz Mille 2ways as my top choice for components... At roughly $900 a set (and I will need two sets), that is eating into my $5k budget. 

*Does anyone know who has better deals on Hertz products, then say WoofersEtc???*

Also, one other potential is Morel's Virtus 602. Any thoughts on that?? Keeping in mind, both sets will need to be mounted in sealed enclosures.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Check your local hertz dealer being you are buying two sets they should be able to make you a deal.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## st8skillz (Dec 5, 2010)

I have an 07 JKU and I did an 3 way active hertz mille up front. the ML700s went were the side air vents are and they fit perfectly. Everything else is in the stock locations. It gets stupid loud and sounds amazing. I also went with 2 Hertz ML3000s in a sealed box down firing in my trunk area. My amps are all audison LRX series 2.9 for my midbasses,4.1 for the tweeters and mids, and LRX 1.2 for the subs. You wont really need to do anything with the overhead unless you feel like it. Bit one processor for my dsp.


----------



## st8skillz (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is what the front looks like.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the more I think of it, going 3 way up front and ditching the overhead soundbar seems like a really wise choice. however if you don't feel you can live without rear fill..though its right by your head, I don't see any reason to spend the same on those speakers.

concentrate on a powerful high quality front stage and enough sub bass, and see how far you get, with a competent tune on it I doubt you'd feel the need to use the soundbar speakers at all.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> Check your local hertz dealer being you are buying two sets they should be able to make you a deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I'll have to check to see I have local... Any diyma member/dealers on here?




st8skillz said:


> I have an 07 JKU and I did an 3 way active hertz mille up front. the ML700s went were the side air vents are and they fit perfectly. Everything else is in the stock locations. It gets stupid loud and sounds amazing. I also went with 2 Hertz ML3000s in a sealed box down firing in my trunk area. My amps are all audison LRX series 2.9 for my midbasses,4.1 for the tweeters and mids, and LRX 1.2 for the subs. You wont really need to do anything with the overhead unless you feel like it. Bit one processor for my dsp.


Very cool, I like the mids in the vents! Does the 07 have the mid bass pods under the dash, too?? 
I am beginning to think I should start with a set of Milles in the front and leave the overhead alone to start with, I can always experiment with that later...
You have the flexibility of space in the trunk, my 2 door is posing some challenges... I definitely want down firing and ported. From a diameter stand point, the max size I can fit is 10" and most likely a single 10" at that. 



Lycancatt said:


> the more I think of it, going 3 way up front and ditching the overhead soundbar seems like a really wise choice. however if you don't feel you can live without rear fill..though its right by your head, I don't see any reason to spend the same on those speakers.
> 
> concentrate on a powerful high quality front stage and enough sub bass, and see how far you get, with a competent tune on it I doubt you'd feel the need to use the soundbar speakers at all.


I think I agree with all that you said... Sorta echoing that in my above post. 


What do you guys think of this combo for bass??
ZV4-10 - Sundown Audio 10" Subwoofer
SCV-2000D - Sundown Audio Monoblock 2000W RMS Amplifier
Net Audio would build the box.

I am still leaning passive, though I am open to being talked out of it, lol! The top (and doors) will be off more than half the year...


----------



## st8skillz (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes it does have the dash pods. ill be honest they are actually a bit of a pain in the ass. id suggest doing most of your tuning with all your dash off so you dont have to keep taking it off.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

st8skillz said:


> Yes it does have the dash pods. ill be honest they are actually a bit of a pain in the ass. id suggest doing most of your tuning with all your dash off so you dont have to keep taking it off.


The pods are sealed right? What kind of problems were you having??


----------



## st8skillz (Dec 5, 2010)

The pods are sealed but you will want to deaden them and maybe stuff them. I dont know about the newer jks, but on mine i have to pull my whole dash out to get to them. Just extra work everytime you want to change or alter something so slightly.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

st8skillz said:


> The pods are sealed but you will want to deaden them and maybe stuff them. I dont know about the newer jks, but on mine i have to pull my whole dash out to get to them. Just extra work everytime you want to change or alter something so slightly.


Gotcha. There is a little trick to the newer ones... If you loosen the lower sides of the dash by the pods and bend it out a little, the pods can be wiggled out. I've seen it on youtube.
Definitely going to deaden and polyfill them. 

Are you running off the stock HU? Anymore pics of your set-up?


----------



## st8skillz (Dec 5, 2010)

This is my rear. My head unit is a pioneer 80prs


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

st8skillz said:


> This is my rear. My head unit is a pioneer 80prs


Wow, nice!

It's crazy though, how perfectly the mids fit in your vents! And of course the tweets in their little towers (which they don't put in the JKs anymore). 

Now there are 3.5" in the dash. 

Does your over head have room for a 6.5" component set?


----------



## st8skillz (Dec 5, 2010)

It fits a 6.5 coax fine. If I did some drilling I could do components


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Just got word for Jeep that my Wrangler should be here between 11/2 and 11/14! Can't wait to get this build started!!! Considering I ordered it on 10/2 that would be pretty quick...
I decide to be patient and NOT order anything until I have the Jeep in front of me to check dimensions, etc..


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, eta on the Jeep was moved out to 11/19-11/25...

Pretty much have my components figured out though, and I am going active...

- Hertz Mille tweeters and midbass, powered by ArcAudio XDi 1200.6

- Sundown 10" ZV4 1,750rms powered by Sundown SCV 2000D, ported box will be built by NetAudio 1.8 ft^3 tuned to 32hz

- Dsp is a PPI DEQ8, I am very familiar with it's software and it has enough capabilities to effectively tune an open air vehicle

*_The Arc 6 channel amp will allow me to experiment with rear fill in the Wrangler's overhead sound bar... The Mille line has a nice 6.5 coax I might throw up there and see what happens. _

Any thoughts, objections, criticism, advise?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

solid plan! couldn't fit a 12 in there though..thats a lot of power for a single 10 me thinks..but that's no bad thing either


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> solid plan! couldn't fit a 12 in there though..thats a lot of power for a single 10 me thinks..but that's no bad thing either


Thanks! This single 10" should be pretty effing bad ass and can handle some serious power, from what I have heard... 

Once I have the Jeep in front of me I will see if there is anyway to get a 12" firing down in there, but based on all the measurements I have it just won't fit. Not to mention the additional volume needed for the 12" over the 10", I am short on that too...


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks like a great plan David, can't wait to see your jeep. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> Looks like a great plan David, can't wait to see your jeep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks E! I can't wait to see it either... This is the first time I have ordered a vehicle and the wait is killing me!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Here it is.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

That's awesome man I love the color


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> That's awesome man I love the color


Thanks man! It's growing on me, lol!

It's the Granite Crystal Metallic just like the Rams...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Got a little cld put in today, ccf is next. 

.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Change anything? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> Change anything?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


What do you mean???


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Kill panel resonance from the floor? My understanding is they did pretty decent from factory. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> Kill panel resonance from the floor? My understanding is they did pretty decent from factory.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Etroze, I apologize, I must be having a dumb moment... What on earth are you talking about???


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol the CLD tiles. no worries man I should've used better sentence structure, some times I don't get my thoughts down on page completely. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> Lol the CLD tiles. no worries man I should've used better sentence structure, some times I don't get my thoughts down on page completely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


The factory cld?? There was a small thin patch of it in the middle, under the rear seat. However, I did discover spray in foam insulator inside the body panels, and the carpet seems very thick and high quality...

I used good 'ol Stinger Roadkill Expert. That **** made an amazing difference in my Ram, and I am sure there will be similar results in the JK.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Can't wait to see what you do and how everything sounds.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> Can't wait to see what you do and how everything sounds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks man! You have inspired me... I have been talking to troutspinner about maybe adding another amp and giving the tweets 150rms each, and the mids 300rms each. 
Plus, I would add some Hertz Mille Coaxials for some rear fill. 

These -> MPX 165.5 - Hertz Mille Pro car audio coaxial speakers


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I think that would be a great way to be loud the way you want. Just keep in mind the limitations of your speakers and you'll do great 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> I think that would be a great way to be loud the way you want. Just keep in mind the limitations of your speakers and you'll do great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Definitely.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh let loose with the sub tonight and if Jacob from sundown had any hand in building the mags from stereo integrity you will love yours. Had my air freshener dancing today. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> Oh let loose with the sub tonight and if Jacob from sundown had any hand in building the mags from stereo integrity you will love yours. Had my air freshener dancing today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I think he did... Sundown is building my Zv.4 Rev.2 10" as we speak! Can't wait to hold it in my arms and caress it! Lol!


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol heavy ass sub you might need a fork lift lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Phat ass sub!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Took a break from sound deadening...

Hollowed out the factory mids from the dash to use as a baffle for the tweeters. Then I remembered that I had a pair of the aluminum pods from my previous build, so I made them fit in the baffle to be able to easily aim them.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

A little more progress...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I was surprised to see this in the Wrangler >>> all of the speaker wires are nicely TechFlex'ed from the factory.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Loving your "after the fact" adjustable pods.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Those pods are gonna look sick. Nice work.


What are you using for deadener?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

seafish said:


> Loving your "after the fact" adjustable pods.





bradknob said:


> Those pods are gonna look sick. Nice work.
> 
> 
> What are you using for deadener?


Thanks guys! After multiple attempts, I am still not able to make the tweeter pods fit, so I'll have to cut the bottom off the pod cuz it hangs to low. They will be completely hidden anyways, but still... 

Sound deadener is Stinger Roadkill Expert and Noico ccf. Being an open top Jeep, I am not trying to do a by-the-book sound deadening job, nor spend the money needed for that... So far I am pretty impressed with this Noico stuff and I have spent a total of exactly $200 (stinger and noico combined) which should cover the whole Jeep. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00URV8MFC...1448916784&sr=1&keywords=noico+sound+deadener


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Meant to be?

Not unlike their subwoofers, Sundown amps are built big, heavy and powerful. Plus, they are really nice looking.

I am going to get rid of the storage box and cover in the trunk, carpet over the sound deadener, and put this beauty on display...


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

DavidRam said:


> Thanks guys! After multiple attempts, I am still not able to make the tweeter pods fit, so I'll have to cut the bottom off the pod cuz it hangs to low. They will be completely hidden anyways, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome. I am about to jump on the noico 80 mil and ccf. Add the Home Depot MLV and I think it would be a nice cheap option.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

nice progress! will you have it playin by Saturdays meca meet in Hawaiian gardens? I'd love to hear this.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bradknob said:


> That's awesome. I am about to jump on the noico 80 mil and ccf. Add the Home Depot MLV and I think it would be a nice cheap option.


About Noico, considering it's exactly a third of the price of Dynaliner (which I really like), it's a great deal for peel and stick ccf...

Do you have a link to the Home Depot MLV?



Lycancatt said:


> nice progress! will you have it playin by Saturdays meca meet in Hawaiian gardens? I'd love to hear this.


I wish I could... I am still waiting on an Arc amp, Sundown is building the subwoofer (30 days) and NetAudio just started building the enclosure today. 

I don't even think the Jeep will be driveable as half the interior is torn out and things are stacked rather precariously in my single car garage. Lol! 

But I am hoping to make it myself... Are you going to be there??


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Is that Noico CCF kinda dense like the SDS foam, or is it more "compressible" like ensolite ??


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

DavidRam said:


> About Noico, considering it's exactly a third of the price of Dynaliner (which I really like), it's a great deal for peel and stick ccf...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to the Home Depot MLV



http://m.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-4-ft-x-8-ft-Acoustical-Barrier-DB348X96BX/100663624

I Used it in my ram. Ships free to store. Well worth the $30


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

yep I will be there, got some cars to tune and people to say hi to. I grew up in Torrance/Redondo so I stay with family and its an easy trek down from the bay area.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

seafish said:


> Is that Noico CCF kinda dense like the SDS foam, or is it more "compressible" like ensolite ??


I would say more compressible... Definitely not as dense as SDS foam or even Dynaliner.



bradknob said:


> 4 ft. x 8 ft. Acoustical Barrier, DB348X96BX at The Home Depot - Mobile
> 
> I Used it in my ram. Ships free to store. Well worth the $30


Cool thanks! I'll grab summa dis



Lycancatt said:


> yep I will be there, got some cars to tune and people to say hi to. I grew up in Torrance/Redondo so I stay with family and its an easy trek down from the bay area.


Awesome, see you there! I'll be there as a newbie/spectator. Never been to one of these things...


----------



## st8skillz (Dec 5, 2010)

Be careful with putting anything in the storage area. Everyone I know including myself has had water in there.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

st8skillz said:


> Be careful with putting anything in the storage area. Everyone I know including myself has had water in there.


Yes sir, thanks for bringing that up.

I thought of that, and the amp will be raised about 1" off the floor of the storage area for that reason. Water could pool under it without touching the amp.





I am not going to be using the plastic storage thing or the cover. I am gonna carpet that area and leave it open...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

A little progress...

Cut outs for the bass remote and dsp remote. Remotes mounted. These will be framed with an aluminum face.

.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Put in some fat ass speaker wire (KnuKnocepts Karma Kable, 12 guage) and some pretty RCAs (Stinger 8000 Series).

Also, hooked up some distribution blocks.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Made the amp rack.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm not really loving those rubber grommets, does anyone have any suggestions for something fancier like aluminum?? Or just nicer looking??

Thanks!


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> I'm not really loving those rubber grommets, does anyone have any suggestions for something fancier like aluminum?? Or just nicer looking??
> 
> Thanks!


They are kinda clunky lookin, aren't they? Tuned in for responses.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SHAGGS said:


> They are kinda clunky lookin, aren't they? Tuned in for responses.


Yes, definitely clunky. I am going to go poke around at a hardware store and maybe even a craft shop to see what I can find...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This massive beast was sitting at my door tonight! I think i threw out my back bringing it inside... lol! 

With a little trimming the Milles fit nicely in the pods. Btw, they the pods are 13 cups or 3 liters in volume (I filled them with water and measured carefully). What can I do with that info?!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Here are the Mille woofers specs (http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Hertz_Mille_TechSheet_ML_1600.pdf), any opinions on how they might do in a 3 liter sealed pod??


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

That's a great looking sub

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

etroze said:


> That's a great looking sub
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



It is magnificent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Amp rack is installed and wired. Tweeters and woofers are in. Everything is wired. I am hoping I can test-fire it up this weekend. 

Still waiting on the sub box from NetAudio, though...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, the front is done and it sounds amazing! Just waiting on the sub enclosure to come in. Put the dash back together after seeing it in pieces since the second day of owning it (3 weeks ago).
Also, started re-carpeting the trunk as all the factory parts are not going to be used...

AND a couple pics of the little guy getting all these organ transplants!


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

I apologize if I am hijacking your thread. I have following with interest and am also planning a build in my 2dr wrangler. This thread has given me allot of ideas, and a have a question and idea is like some input on. 
#1 - I have an audison 4.1k and am thinking about mounting it in the little cubby compartment in the rear and putting the sub box on top, is this a decent idea or am I asking for overheat issues? 

#2 - I'm running focal k2 powers for the front, and don't believe in rear sound fill, so I am contemplating sound deadening the sound bar and installing two 6.5" subs, any comments on this? 

Thanks and sorry for the hijack


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> I apologize if I am hijacking your thread. I have following with interest and am also planning a build in my 2dr wrangler. This thread has given me allot of ideas, and a have a question and idea is like some input on.
> #1 - I have an audison 4.1k and am thinking about mounting it in the little cubby compartment in the rear and putting the sub box on top, is this a decent idea or am I asking for overheat issues?
> 
> *I think this is a great idea, and there is plenty of room in that cubby...*
> ...


Answers above in bold, and welcome to diyma!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Subs and box are in and it sounds SICK!

Props to NetAudio for building a quality custom box, that fits PERFECTLY!!!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Added some LEDs and a Sundown logo sign I made...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

A little sound deadening on the hardtop and the Mopar headliner over it.

The ONLY vehicle that does NOT come standard with a headliner, lol!


----------



## troutspinner (Nov 8, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> A little sound deadening on the hardtop and the Mopar headliner over it.
> 
> The ONLY vehicle that does NOT come standard with a headliner, lol!


Nice, I bet that is quite an improvement. I hate to say it but it's time to change your avatar. Quitter!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

troutspinner said:


> Nice, I bet that is quite an improvement. I hate to say it but it's time to change your avatar. Quitter!


Wait? What? What do you mean?! Lol!

Changed!


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Sub box came out real nice. Is that 10 "louder" than the 2 MKIV you had in the ram?


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> A little sound deadening on the hardtop and the Mopar headliner over it.
> 
> The ONLY vehicle that does NOT come standard with a headliner, lol!


Did you have just the headliner in before and then added the dynamat later? If you did, did you notice much difference? I have the headliner, but am waiting to install it because it is quite cold out, and I was thinking of adding dynamat as well.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bradknob said:


> Sub box came out real nice. Is that 10 "louder" than the 2 MKIV you had in the ram?


Yes sir, it is much, much louder! It hurts!  But I was only giving the BMs about 275 watts each, and the Z-10 V.4 is getting 2,000 wired at 1 ohm.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> Did you have just the headliner in before and then added the dynamat later? If you did, did you notice much difference? I have the headliner, but am waiting to install it because it is quite cold out, and I was thinking of adding dynamat as well.


No, I never had the headliner in... I had planned all along to use the headliner as just a supplement on top of the sound deadening. On WranglerForum a lot of the guys say the headliner alone does quite well as a sound deadener and insulation. Of course it looks soooooo much better than all that white, too.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I can't wait to put in the head liner, but I'm looking at a safari rack, and it has a metal frame that goes along the rear side windows, I'd hate to have to remove the liner to put the frame in. On a side note, I'm really digging the spare tire delete! And that is why I'm looking at the rhinorack


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> Thanks for the info, I can't wait to put in the head liner, but I'm looking at a safari rack, and it has a metal frame that goes along the rear side windows, I'd hate to have to remove the liner to put the frame in. On a side note, I'm really digging the spare tire delete! And that is why I'm looking at the rhinorack


I hear ya... Btw, you will need to take the soundbar off to install the headliner, because I'm pretty sure you will not be taking the hardtop off in the winter in Saskatchewan!




Here is my little SoCal JK, I have since replaced the amber side markers with clear (I am going to be connecting the side markers to function as turn signals, too):


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Lol, winter had been pretty mild so far, - 23c was the coldest for 2 days. I would be taking off the top and doing it inside a heated shop  I'm impressed that you are aware of what a Saskatchewan winter is like


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> Lol, winter had been pretty mild so far, - 23c was the coldest for 2 days. I would be taking off the top and doing it inside a heated shop  I'm impressed that you are aware of what a Saskatchewan winter is like


I have a sister in Calgary, so I have experienced many Alberta winters (including -40), and I was in Regina once in the winter, so yes Saskatchewan, too. 
After a week or so, I'm ready to fly back to my SoCal beach climate! Lol


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> I have a sister in Calgary, so I have experienced many Alberta winters (including -40), and I was in Regina once in the winter, so yes Saskatchewan, too.
> After a week or so, I'm ready to fly back to my SoCal beach climate! Lol



"did we just become best friends? "


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> "did we just become best friends? "


Uuuuh... that just got awkward. Lol


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

My apologies, was watching step brothers.... Love your jeep dude, you need some rubber on there


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Kuzzy said:


> "did we just become best friends? "



Lol, I knew where u were coming from with that one.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> My apologies, was watching step brothers.... Love your jeep dude, you need some rubber on there


Haha! I know, I figured it must be a line from a movie that I haven't seen. 

Thanks man, I am enjoying this thing so far. But it will be mostly a pavement princess so it will only see street tires... I hate that thundering sound of off-road tires on asphalt.

However, I do like these wheels and I could put some bigger street tires on them...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd really like to get a listen on this when I come down to la.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> I'd really like to get a listen on this when I come down to la.


Definitely, anytime! I was just thinking today, now that the install is mostly done, I should call Jim (BigRed) to see if he can give me a little tuning help... I think it sounds pretty good, but I know it needs some expert ears.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

looks cool, i have a 2015 2-door that i have been tinkering with on and off. i replaced all the dash and soundbar speakers with HAT Unity 6.5". still only being run off factory headunit. i just havent had time to play with the stereo stuff. lifted it, swapped out the d30 in front for a d44, 35" tires and regeared it.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Mrnurse said:


> looks cool, i have a 2015 2-door that i have been tinkering with on and off. i replaced all the dash and soundbar speakers with HAT Unity 6.5". still only being run off factory headunit. i just havent had time to play with the stereo stuff. lifted it, swapped out the d30 in front for a d44, 35" tires and regeared it.


Cool, sounds like you are getting the big, heavy mods done... Did you do the 4.56 gears?

How do the HATs sound compared to the oem speakers???


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah. I wanted a better stereo but I'm really wanting to get off road more. I'm kinda getting to a point that I can start messing with the stereo again. The HAT even on head unit power sounds really nice and clean. Not loud because they are underpowered. But they still sound 1000x better than stock.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

That was before the lift. I need to clean her up and take some more pictures


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Mrnurse said:


> Yeah. I wanted a better stereo but I'm really wanting to get off road more. I'm kinda getting to a point that I can start messing with the stereo again. The HAT even on head unit power sounds really nice and clean. Not loud because they are underpowered. But they still sound 1000x better than stock.



Looks great man!


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks. It's a work in progress


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Pretty happy with how the lighting and logo turned out in the trunk... There isn't much room back there to do anything exciting, but it's done for now.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Looking pretty sharp! I'm looking at either a jl10w7 of 10w6v3, just curious, are the rough measurements you posted on pg2 the same as the box made for you? I'm curious if I have the required space for either sub.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> Looking pretty sharp! I'm looking at either a jl10w7 of 10w6v3, just curious, are the rough measurements you posted on pg2 the same as the box made for you? I'm curious if I have the required space for either sub.


Thanks!

My box was customized to the Sundown subs specs, but the standard for the Jeep 2 door is this: https://www.netaudiowf.com/store/jeep/2007-jeep-wrangler-sub-box-double-ported/

So you could do one 10w7 ported, or two 10w6v3 ported.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Interesting, thanks for the link. Id love to order a box from them but it is not even close to cost effective lol. Does your box follow the angle of the back seat or is it square? I'm leaning towards the 10w7


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

I keep looking through your build here and very much like it. Are you happy with the ported 10"? Does it hammer you in the chest pretty decent? I'm having doubts I will be entirely happy with a 10" lol


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> Interesting, thanks for the link. Id love to order a box from them but it is not even close to cost effective lol. Does your box follow the angle of the back seat or is it square? I'm leaning towards the 10w7


It follows the angle of the seat and fits snug front to back. Obviously there are some small gaps on the sides to be able to fit it through the opening.



Kuzzy said:


> I keep looking through your build here and very much like it. Are you happy with the ported 10"? Does it hammer you in the chest pretty decent? I'm having doubts I will be entirely happy with a 10" lol


Thanks! 
Very happy with the ported 10", this Zv4 is a beast! I can't imagine having any louder/better bass in this little Jeep. It is actually total overkill... It more than hammers you in the chest, it can be quite violent! Lol


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm not quite sure how you restrained yourself buying sound equipment before you received your jeep. Yesterday I thought I had everything figured out, now my plans are in motion to buy a DD 9510, run it in a ported enclosure, and buy focal 165wrc and run them active. Hopefully I can get the oval shaped tweeter into the little tombstone on the dash.....


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm going Wednesday to pick up a 2014 factory sub box. The one in the rear on the passenger side. Going to try and figure a way to make it sound good.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> I'm not quite sure how you restrained yourself buying sound equipment before you received your jeep. Yesterday I thought I had everything figured out, now my plans are in motion to buy a DD 9510, run it in a ported enclosure, and buy focal 165wrc and run them active. Hopefully I can get the oval shaped tweeter into the little tombstone on the dash.....


Sounds good!

Wait, what year is your Jeep?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Mrnurse said:


> I'm going Wednesday to pick up a 2014 factory sub box. The one in the rear on the passenger side. Going to try and figure a way to make it sound good.


Cool! Post up some pics when you get it.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Wait, what year is your Jeep?


It is a 2014


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine is a 2015 but I don't want the sub in the floor like what came in the 2015.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Mrnurse said:


> Mine is a 2015 but I don't want the sub in the floor like what came in the 2015.


I wouldn't either... I just talked to a guy at the car wash the other day who said that he was constantly having to vacuum dirt out of the in-floor sub.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Mrnurse said:


> I'm going Wednesday to pick up a 2014 factory sub box. The one in the rear on the passenger side. Going to try and figure a way to make it sound good.





If those are anything like the one that came with my grand Cherokee, you're gonna want to stiffen the box up as much as possible. It's basically just thin plastic. Very light and feels very cheap. I would at the very least put some deadener inside and out. Maybe even reinforce it with some fiberglass.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I am planning on some fiberglass and some deadener.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

David Ram, since you and I have similar subwoofer, could you help a brother out and tell me where to expect rattles?  my build is starting 2nd week of February


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> David Ram, since you and I have similar subwoofer, could you help a brother out and tell me where to expect rattles?  my build is starting 2nd week of February


Alright, your build starts soon!!

Honestly, I expected the Jeep to be worse with rattles... The tailgate has a vent in it the rattles at regular listening volume, but you can't hear that in the cab. The rear plastics all need to be pretty heavily deadened. The seat belts rattle right were they are attached to the pillars (I still haven't fixed this).

There doesn't seem to be to many problem areas though.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Hmm, that doesn't sound bad, did you deaden the entire floor? Or just the cargo area? I'm looking at b-quiet and thinking the extreme to take rattles on the panels, and then the v-comp for under the entire carpet. Also did you do anything with the sound bar? It seems to me that would be a huge source of vibration.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I used sound deadening on the inside of the sound bar and stuffed them.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I just picked up a great CD: the very best of Fleetwood Mac (2 cd). 

All of the good songs are on there and recording is very good! 

Really fun to listen to, check it out!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Mrnurse said:


> I used sound deadening on the inside of the sound bar and stuffed them.


Interesting. I have no rattles coming from the sound bar, and there isn't an ounce of sound deadening on/in it... yet.






Kuzzy said:


> Hmm, that doesn't sound bad, did you deaden the entire floor? Or just the cargo area?


The entire floor, up the firewall and in/behind the dash as far as I could reach. I still need to do my passenger door, and then the Jeep will be as deadened as possible...


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I did that as I made the mounting rings. When it is playing there is very little vibration felt on the sound bar. No rattles. I just did it because I wanted to.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

So something annoying happen with my Jeep's sound yesterday... 

I got this thing in November and it hasn't been warm enough to drive with the windows open until yesterday. Well it turns out that with both windows down it throws the time alignment off BIG TIME!
I don't know if this is mainly related to my ears or the shape of the Jeeps interior, but it placed the vocals almost directly over the steering wheel. I am not talking about just driving with the windows down, I mean parked with the engine off! 

Anybody else experience this?? It definitely wasn't the case in my Ram...


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

That is pretty weird. Usually when I roll down the windows it would open up the sound stage. Make it sound bigger. 

If you roll the window up while listening does the vocals move back to center?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bradknob said:


> That is pretty weird. Usually when I roll down the windows it would open up the sound stage. Make it sound bigger.
> 
> If you roll the window up while listening does the vocals move back to center?



Yep, I can sit there and roll them up and down and the vocals move back and forth... For now, I made two configs in my dsp, one for windows down and the other for windows up. 

I am going to try one window at a time and see what effect that has on it.

Very weird, right?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

will we see this at the riverside meet? I'd love to hear an sq car with big balls like I bet that ten has.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

DavidRam said:


> So something annoying happen with my Jeep's sound yesterday...
> 
> I got this thing in November and it hasn't been warm enough to drive with the windows open until yesterday. Well it turns out that with both windows down it throws the time alignment off BIG TIME!
> I don't know if this is mainly related to my ears or the shape of the Jeeps interior, but it placed the vocals almost directly over the steering wheel. I am not talking about just driving with the windows down, I mean parked with the engine off!
> ...



this is very common in most all cars I've ever heard. haing two presets is a good thing.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> will we see this at the riverside meet? I'd love to hear an sq car with big balls like I bet that ten has.


Riverside might be a little out of the way for me, but when and where is it?? Any chance you'll be visiting your family that lives close to me when you come down?! wink wink, lol!



Lycancatt said:


> this is very common in most all cars I've ever heard. haing two presets is a good thing.


Strange, I hadn't heard of it (pun intended)... My Ram did not have that issue at all, at least not noticeable to my ears.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I am likely to be down there midweek of the first week in march. the riverside meet is march sixth and I have some work to do down there before it..pm me.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Makes sense, as you're changing a few things (and I'm sure you know these already): You are changing how reflections interact in the cabin (some never make it back, just traveling outside the car and never heard by your ears), and that changes the curve you hear. Also, bass response changes dramatically because you are changing the _tune_ of the cabin by dropping the windows. Helmholtz resonance and all that.

With the shapes of the interior largely being planes and not many curves (especially the side glass), I'm sure this changes things a ton as the windows go down.



DavidRam said:


> So something annoying happen with my Jeep's sound yesterday...
> 
> I got this thing in November and it hasn't been warm enough to drive with the windows open until yesterday. Well it turns out that with both windows down it throws the time alignment off BIG TIME!
> I don't know if this is mainly related to my ears or the shape of the Jeeps interior, but it placed the vocals almost directly over the steering wheel. I am not talking about just driving with the windows down, I mean parked with the engine off!
> ...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> I am likely to be down there midweek of the first week in march. the riverside meet is march sixth and I have some work to do down there before it..pm me.


Maybe we can grab a coffee and you can give my Jeep a listen/tweek if you have time... I'll pm you my number. I haven't had a chance to text Jim to see if he could check it out, too. 



fourthmeal said:


> Makes sense, as you're changing a few things (and I'm sure you know these already): You are changing how reflections interact in the cabin (some never make it back, just traveling outside the car and never heard by your ears), and that changes the curve you hear. Also, bass response changes dramatically because you are changing the _tune_ of the cabin by dropping the windows. Helmholtz resonance and all that.
> 
> With the shapes of the interior largely being planes and not many curves (especially the side glass), I'm sure this changes things a ton as the windows go down.


That's a good explanation, thanks. At first I thought my hearing or my brain was the issue! Lol


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Lycancatt said:


> this is very common in most all cars I've ever heard. haing two presets is a good thing.


Hmm, well I Was going to try and save $ by not buying a dsp...... Well there goes another 500$ :worried: the wife is going to have my balls


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I picked up some Hertz Mille Legend 3.5" mids! Now I just need to figure out what to do with them. Lol


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> Hmm, well I Was going to try and save $ by not buying a dsp...... Well there goes another 500$ :worried: the wife is going to have my balls


Get the MiniDSP, it's $295 and a very capable unit with an easy to use program.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

I got the audison bit ten d for 350$


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> I got the audison bit ten d for 350$



BOOM! That's a hell of a deal! Never mind my humble MiniDSP idea then! Lol


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> BOOM! That's a hell of a deal! Never mind my humble MiniDSP idea then! Lol


I've been doing car stereo for close to 20 years now, and I've mostly dealt with just one shop, and they are hooking me up big time. Apparently the jeep wrangler jk is the most accessorized vehicle in North America and they want me to come to a few shows for them, and they want to install the beryllium tweeters into the little tombstones on the dash for a bit of a challenge , so who am I to say no


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

David Ram, just curious how much power are you running? I'm a bit concerned that I may not have enough power for all the amps in running lol. I definitely will need the biggest battery I can fit in there lol


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> I've been doing car stereo for close to 20 years now, and I've mostly dealt with just one shop, and they are hooking me up big time. Apparently the jeep wrangler jk is the most accessorized vehicle in North America and they want me to come to a few shows for them, and they want to install the beryllium tweeters into the little tombstones on the dash for a bit of a challenge , so who am I to say no


Never say "no"! Lol

Yep, there is no end to the aftermarket for JKs... Btw, I just got done installing Fox 2.0 Peformance Series IFP springs and 17/59 springs! The little Jeep is no longer bouncy, but rather firmly planted with a rather sporty feel! 



Kuzzy said:


> David Ram, just curious how much power are you running? I'm a bit concerned that I may not have enough power for all the amps in running lol. I definitely will need the biggest battery I can fit in there lol


Right now I have 600rms going to the front and 2,000rms going to the subwoofer. But I am about to add another 400 to the front... Say a prayer for my alternator! Lol

What are you running?


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

So far the plan is : audison 4.1k, audison lrx 2.250, and digital designs m.80, That is somewhere in the ballpark of 2500w RMS, only 1000w of that is class D... The rest is A/B.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> So far the plan is : audison 4.1k, audison lrx 2.250, and digital designs m. 800. That is somewhere in the ballpark of 2500w RMS, only 1000w of that is class D... The rest is A/B.


That's a lot of juice, too! You are going to start avalanches with that thing!


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm going more simplified. I ordered an arc audio 850xdi. And got the factory infinity sub. Now I just need a new 8" for that enclosure.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> That's a lot of juice, too! You are going to start avalanches with that thing!


Good thing I live on flat land lol.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Kuzzy said:


> I got the audison bit ten d for 350$


One thing that I did find interesting /annoying is that rear speakers are required to do time alignment, I'm not sure if this is just an audison thing or not, but the plan is to put my k2p into the sound bar


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Do you have a link to the suspension you installed? I've been looking at metacloak game changer with OME shocks, but I'm not really looking to lift the jeep as much as I'm looking car/truck like handling and get rid of the jarring on road imperfections. 

I have done window tint, spare tire delete, liscence plate relocation, took off factory decals and added a couple of my own. I've also made some paracord grab handles which I am absolutely loving


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Right now I just have rock Krawler 2.5" lift springs, front quick disconnect sway bar end links, rubicon express rear track bar and factory red rubicon/Willys shocks with extension on the front. Not sure what shocks I'm going to use was either looking at bilstien or fox.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Mrnurse said:


> Right now I just have rock Krawler 2.5" lift springs, front quick disconnect sway bar end links, rubicon express rear track bar and factory red rubicon/Willys shocks with extension on the front. Not sure what shocks I'm going to use was either looking at bilstien or fox.


I'm told that factory fox shocks are generally stiff, but honestly this all depends on how the shock is valved, if you went with food and find it stiff, you could always have it valved softer


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> Do you have a link to the suspension you installed? I've been looking at metacloak game changer with OME shocks, but I'm not really looking to lift the jeep as much as I'm looking car/truck like handling and get rid of the jarring on road imperfections.
> 
> I have done window tint, spare tire delete, liscence plate relocation, took off factory decals and added a couple of my own. I've also made some paracord grab handles which I am absolutely loving


The springs are Mopar springs that come in some 4 door Rubicons:
Front - SPRING | Genuine Mopar | 52126317AC
Rear - SPRING | Genuine Mopar | 68004459AA
They are not lift springs but they happen to add about 1" to 1.5" because they are designed for a heavier than vehicle than the 2 door. I bought them for the higher spring rate than my current ones...

Here are the shocks: 2.0 Performance Series IFP Truck Shock | FOX

The ride has changed dramatically, I was a little shocked when I drove it last night. Most of the Jeep-iness is gone, no bounce, no sway, it drives really smooth.



Mrnurse said:


> Right now I just have rock Krawler 2.5" lift springs, front quick disconnect sway bar end links, rubicon express rear track bar and factory red rubicon/Willys shocks with extension on the front. Not sure what shocks I'm going to use was either looking at bilstien or fox.


Nice set-up! I was deciding between Bilstein, Fox and Rancho... Most of the guys on WranglerForum were getting the Bilstein or the Rancho, so I decided to try the Fox shocks.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I still need to get my brake line extension brackets or brake lines. I don't ever plan on going more than a 2.5" lift and 35" tires I have now. I took it off road rock crawling while it was still stock and was very pleasantly surprised at its capabilities. Only a few things I tried did I not have enough clearance or approach angle. But with this lift and tires I feel pretty confident I could do it now. Plus this is my dd so I don't want to go crazy with it.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Mrnurse said:


> I still need to get my brake line extension brackets or brake lines. I don't ever plan on going more than a 2.5" lift and 35" tires I have now. I took it off road rock crawling while it was still stock and was very pleasantly surprised at its capabilities. Only a few things I tried did I not have enough clearance or approach angle. But with this lift and tires I feel pretty confident I could do it now. Plus this is my dd so I don't want to go crazy with it.


I only have 3.21 gears, so I'm stuck at 33" max diameter.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine came with 3.73 but I upgraded my front axle from the d30 to a rubicon d44 with 4.10 and an e-locker. It's a new replacement for the rubicon so nothing really special other than going to the d44. So I upgraded my rear to 4.10 also. Still need to hook up the e-locker to a switch so I can activate it.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't do any wheeling, but I ordered mine with 3.73s for better acceleration. I doubt I'll be putting larger diameter tires on it, because I really like the way if feels as is.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I have wheeled mine and will wheel some more. Mine rides fine the way it is but I'm sure I'll feel an improvement with better shocks.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Stereo should be installed by the end of the weekend!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> Stereo should be installed by the end of the weekend!


Hell yes!!!


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Hell yes!!!


I skimped on the sub a bit...... I'll upgrade down the road  everything just keeps adding up, heck even bought an agm battery, it was not what I would call cheap lol


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> I skimped on the sub a bit...... I'll upgrade down the road  everything just keeps adding up, heck even bought an agm battery, it was not what I would call cheap lol


That's cool... Upgrades are just part of the ongoing addiction!  I just picked up a pair of Hertz Mille Legend 3.5"s, and now I need to find a place for them and another amp.

Btw, I am gonna go freeze my balls off in Calgary for a couple days in March. Lol. There's a big family gtg event planned.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> That's cool... Upgrades are just part of the ongoing addiction!  I just picked up a pair of Hertz Mille Legend 3.5"s, and now I need to find a place for them and another amp.
> 
> Btw, I am gonna go freeze my balls off in Calgary for a couple days in March. Lol. There's a big family gtg event planned.


Let me know closer to the date, I probably won't drive the jeep 8 hours (I'd probably need back surgery after riding that long with the current suspension lol) but I've been looking for an excuse to go visit some family there, we could do some drinks (who am I kidding, it will be several)


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> That's cool... Upgrades are just part of the ongoing addiction!  I just picked up a pair of Hertz Mille Legend 3.5"s, and now I need to find a place for them and another amp.
> 
> Btw, I am gonna go freeze my balls off in Calgary for a couple days in March. Lol. There's a big family gtg event planned.


What are you thinking amp wise? I may have a couple great choices for you, and if I am driving to Calgary anyways....


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> What are you thinking amp wise? I may have a couple great choices for you, and if I am driving to Calgary anyways....


The amp is the tricky part, I need the smallest amp known to man. That thing will have to go inside the dash, behind the glove box. Pull your glove box and take a peak in there and you'll see what I mean... 
Putting the amp somewhere else is not an option, so I am going to have to make that spot work and find something that will fit.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> The amp is the tricky part, I need the smallest amp known to man. That thing will have to go inside the dash, behind the glove box. Pull your glove box and take a peak in there and you'll see what I mean...
> Putting the amp somewhere else is not an option, so I am going to have to make that spot work and find something that will fit.


Sounds like you need a 6 channel amp.... Or you could do a shelf over top of the other two amps. There is under the seat, and I've already considered building myself a new sound bar.... Where is the dsp? That could fit behind the glove box....


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

If you don't already have something under your front seats, consider these:


Jeep under seat mounts



They work really well. I have them under mine and the JL HD amps fit perfect and there is enough room to stack two if you're so inclined. DSP is under the passenger seat on a second one. It also keeps your equipment off the floor so no water can get to them (unless it's really deep - but then you have other problems  )


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

cyber5-0 said:


> If you don't already have something under your front seats, consider these:
> 
> 
> Jeep under seat mounts
> ...



Yep, I have seen those they are very nice! ^^^


I have come this far with everything stowed away under the dash, I am not going to waver now! 
For me, part of the fun of this build has been fitting some of the equipment in challenging places... I have tried many times to get a picture that captures the Arc amp and dsp stacked under the dash, with 6 sets or RCAs, 4 sets of 12 gauge speaker wire, 2 distribution blocks, one 0 gauge power wire, two 4 gauge power wires, two 12 gauge signal wires, 2 remote wires, and 2 more ground wires! 

The Mosconi Pico 2 fits the bill! Mosconi GLADEN Pico 2 2-channel amplifier Class D amplifier with selectable HP / LP internal Xover, high and low level input with autosense. Sound of Tri-State Car Audio, Video and Navigation: Sales and Services


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> Sounds like you need a 6 channel amp.... Or you could do a shelf over top of the other two amps. There is under the seat, and I've already considered building myself a new sound bar.... Where is the dsp? That could fit behind the glove box....


Everything is under/in the dash on the drivers side, mounted to that metal frame. 
The amp and dsp or stacked.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

That mosconi amp is super cool. Personally I am more of a class A/B fan because I like the softness of thier sound, but being made in Italy, I'm sure it is a Damn fine amp!


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I want to play with one of the mosconi picos, I think one to each mid bass would be sweet.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> That mosconi amp is super cool. Personally I am more of a class A/B fan because I like the softness of thier sound, but being made in Italy, I'm sure it is a Damn fine amp!


I am fine with a class D, it reminds of high school... getting a D in most of my classes. :blush:
LOL



etroze said:


> I want to play with one of the mosconi picos, I think one to each mid bass would be sweet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


They are cool for sure! I am still trying to figure out where to get one... I might post a WTB thread.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> I am fine with a class D, it reminds of high school... getting a D in most of my classes. :blush:
> LOL
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to ask what the price tag on one of those bad boys was. 

As for D grades, I was more of a C, wasn't until I went to be a machinist that my grades pulled up to A


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> I was going to ask what the price tag on one of those bad boys was.
> 
> As for D grades, I was more of a C, wasn't until I went to be a machinist that my grades pulled up to A


$400 retail. I got As and Bs in college... There was something about high school that I just hated. Lol


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> $400 retail. I got As and Bs in college... There was something about high school that I just hated. Lol


Teachers.......


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Just went to a Disturbed concert, I cannot begin to explain how excited I am about having my system finished!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Cool, when will it be done??


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Cool, when will it be done??


Friday is the plan, then it is a game of chasing rattles lol


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> Friday is the plan, then it is a game of chasing rattles lol


That game is infinite! Lol


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

I have sound! Going to let the front speakers break in a bit before I start tuning the bit ten. Still lots to do install wise, have to put in the sound deadening and possibly install a new deck


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> I have sound! Going to let the front speakers break in a bit before I start tuning the bit ten. Still lots to do install wise, have to put in the sound deadening and possibly install a new deck


NICE! Any pics???


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

None worth showing lol, but interesting enough, when you take the tweeters out of thier baskets, they fit inside the tombstones


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks completely factory

http://[URL=http://s63.photobucket.com/user/ekoso/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160218_200943_zpsfsofc8nl.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> Looks completely factory


Cool, that's pretty lucky that it fits so perfectly! How does it sound so far??

Here is the latest addition to my Jeep: 

DODGE RAM FORUM - Dodge Truck Forums - View Single Post - DavidRam's 1st Audio Build... EVER! 

DODGE RAM FORUM - Dodge Truck Forums - View Single Post - DavidRam's 1st Audio Build... EVER!


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Kuzzy said:


> Looks completely factory
> 
> http://[URL=http://s63.photobucket.com/user/ekoso/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160218_200943_zpsfsofc8nl.jpg.html][/URL]



What tweeters did you use? I have found that several 25mm tweeters will fit behind the factory grill, which is nice.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

cyber5-0 said:


> What tweeters did you use? I have found that several 25mm tweeters will fit behind the factory grill, which is nice.


I have a focal 165wrc set running active, there are focal tb872 tweeters inside the tombstones


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Cool, that's pretty lucky that it fits so perfectly! How does it sound so far??
> 
> Here is the latest addition to my Jeep:
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty good with zero Tuning lol, just set some filters, turned the gain up a very little bit, even with the gains just about all the way down, there is so much power there! (insert Tim Alan grunt) just going to break them in for a week before it is tuned with a RTSA. 

Your system is coming along quite nicely! How much was the amp?


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Kuzzy said:


> I have a focal 165wrc set running active, there are focal tb872 tweeters inside the tombstones


. Nice!


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

cyber5-0 said:


> . Nice!


Haha thanks, system of a lifetime for me, I've wanted something of this quality for about 20 years lol


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Spent close to 3h in my jeep today. At first I thought I may need more mid bass, I happen to have some 5.25 poly Kevlar speakers collecting dust, but after listening to Fleetwood Mac's "chains", I've concluded that there is no way I need to add anything else to the front stage lol. Now as for the sub, I'm on the fence, I went ported, and I'm not quite sure it's what I really want, I've been a sealed box fan for close to 18 years lol.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Cool, that's pretty lucky that it fits so perfectly! How does it sound so far??
> 
> Here is the latest addition to my Jeep:
> 
> ...


Why did you decide to go 3 way? Did you find a lack of volume in the high range? Do you find your pods in the way of your knee?


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Kuzzy said:


> Do you find your pods in the way of your knee?



I would be interested as well to know if the pods hit you knees. I have been considering these to mount by the kick area. A guy in Germany makes them.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> Spent close to 3h in my jeep today. At first I thought I may need more mid bass, I happen to have some 5.25 poly Kevlar speakers collecting dust, but after listening to Fleetwood Mac's "chains", I've concluded that there is no way I need to add anything else to the front stage lol. Now as for the sub, I'm on the fence, I went ported, and I'm not quite sure it's what I really want, I've been a sealed box fan for close to 18 years lol.


Haha! Nice! "Chains" is awesome! That is the song I use to show off "up-front-bass". 
It sounds like someone pounding on the windshield with their fist! Actually, I recently bought the (2) CD, the Very Best of Fleetwood Mac and it's great with excellent recording. 

This is my first ported sub too, I had sealed ones before this and I am still getting used to it... It is growing on me though and the output is incredible, there is no way I can turn this thing up even just half way with the top on, my head would explode!

Funny, you are the second person that asked me if my knees would hit the speaker... That is physically impossible unless I had 12" long knee caps. Lol
On your Jeep, look at the bracket with the hook that holds the door strap, then picture a 3.5" diameter speaker tucked under the dash starting at the bracket and going back, that's where it is. The picture angles make is look much more obtrusive than it really is.

I had a 3 way in my previous vehicle, 2012 Ram, with HAT Legatia L1 Pro tweeters, L3 Pro midranges both sitting on axis in pods on the dash, Dynaudio midbass in the doors, and two Stereo Integrity 12" BMmkIV subs. That thing's sound quality was amazing! 
The 2 way in my Jeep, though it sounded great, it always sounded like it was missing something to my taste...

Btw, here is the Ram: DODGE RAM FORUM - Dodge Truck Forums - View Single Post - DavidRam's 1st Audio Build... EVER!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

cyber5-0 said:


> I would be interested as well to know if the pods hit you knees. I have been considering these to mount by the kick area. A guy in Germany makes them.


Lol! It is physically impossible for anyone to hit their knees on the speakers as they're currently mounted...

Those are cool pods for sure. Actually, I was looking at my Carolina Metal Masters handles today and I got to thinking. If I ever decide to move the midranges from their current spot to the dash, I could put my tweeters in these pods (DODGE RAM FORUM - Dodge Truck Forums - View Single Post - DavidRam's 1st Audio Build... EVER! ) of which I have a couple pairs on hand, and mount them to the handles. They'd almost blend in to the aluminum and look like part of it.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

My little box


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Haha! Nice! "Chains" is awesome! That is the song I use to show off "up-front-bass".
> It sounds like someone pounding on the windshield with their fist! Actually, I recently bought the (2) CD, the Very Best of Fleetwood Mac and it's great with excellent recording.
> 
> This is my first ported sub too, I had sealed ones before this and I am still getting used to it... It is growing on me though and the output is incredible, there is no way I can turn this thing up even just half way with the top on, my head would explode!
> ...


I do not believe that I have ever heard a 3way system before, in fact mine was the first active system I've heard, I never really understood the benefits of active until now. And I think my favourite part of active is being able to pour gobs of power to individual speakers. My tweeters have so much power and depth, I just don't understand why I would want a 3" driver, now a 5.25 or larger mid bass would be a different thing all together as I could get more mid bass at a lower volume (I think) but like I have mentioned, I still have to tune the bit 10, which includes adjustment of the gains. So I still have no idea what the jeep will sound like until I am finished. 

I was driving while listening to "chains" so it was unclear how much bass was coming from the 6.5, and how much was coming from the ported 12. The ported sub does an excellent job of blending into the front. 

Sorry if this is hard to follow, I'm spit balling and my kids keep interrupting me lol.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

Mrnurse said:


> My little box


That looks extremely convenient! Did you put the amp into the compartment?


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

No. Right now it's under the passenger seat but I do believe that it's going to end up getting installed there to protect it from the elements.


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

David, after spending some more time driving with your new springs, how do you like them? I really want to change out my suspension and am caught between swapping out springs and shocks like you did, or going way further and doing long travel with control arms. How did you select your spring rate? Was it just something you read on a forum? With the 1" lift you gained, did you have to compensate for castor angle? There is a big difference in price between what you did and the metalcloak lift, and I just want to do it right and not waste $ and still have the ride I want. I'm not looking for lift, I just want a nicer ride, and maybe sway bar disconnects for hunting season.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> David, after spending some more time driving with your new springs, how do you like them? I really want to change out my suspension and am caught between swapping out springs and shocks like you did, or going way further and doing long travel with control arms. How did you select your spring rate? Was it just something you read on a forum? With the 1" lift you gained, did you have to compensate for castor angle? There is a big difference in price between what you did and the metalcloak lift, and I just want to do it right and not waste $ and still have the ride I want. I'm not looking for lift, I just want a nicer ride, and maybe sway bar disconnects for hunting season.


I love the new springs and shocks... The ride is WAAAAAYYYY better than stock: cornering, braking and accelerating are all improved dramatically, the Jeep is way more responsive and confidence inspiring.

I only have two issues, 1. the rear sits 1" lower than the front due to the 150lbs of audio equipment in the trunk, and 2. because of the firmer more responsive shocks and springs, the "wandering" in the steering, that the Jeeps normally have, is more pronounced.
The 1st issue I will be fixing with a 1" coil spacer from Teraflex, and the 2nd issue will be fixed with a Fox 2.0 Performance IFP steering stabilizer (matches the shocks).

This isn't really a lift, the approx 1" gained is due to the higher spring rate and the springs not sagging as much. These are Mopar springs designed to work with factory geometry...  
I chose the spring rate after hours of reading to understand the effects and applications of the various Mopar springs. My stock springs ended in 14/56 (front/rear) my represents the different spring rates, my new springs end with 17/59. Note that they each gained 3.

Hope that helps!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kuzzy said:


> David, after spending some more time driving with your new springs, how do you like them? I really want to change out my suspension and am caught between swapping out springs and shocks like you did, or going way further and doing long travel with control arms. How did you select your spring rate? Was it just something you read on a forum? With the 1" lift you gained, did you have to compensate for castor angle? There is a big difference in price between what you did and the metalcloak lift, and I just want to do it right and not waste $ and still have the ride I want. I'm not looking for lift, I just want a nicer ride, and maybe sway bar disconnects for hunting season.



This is interesting and will help you understand the spring options: What did you do to your JK today? - Page 2315 - Jeep Wrangler Forum
*Scroll down to post #69428 and look at the before and after pics of the red 2 door. *

He chose 17/59 like I did and got a little rake out of the deal. He should have chosen 17/58 (note that his old ones were 14/55) and he would have been closer to level... Why does he have rake? Because his soft top is much lighter than a hardtop. 

With the issue of sag that I have in back, I thought about going to a 60 rear spring. This would help a little but it would only bring the rear up about 3/8" and I need a full 1", so I am better off getting a 1" spacer and calling it good. Or I could do the 60 spring and get a 1/2" spacer and be close enough...


----------



## Kuzzy (Jan 1, 2016)

I couldn't find the post you are talking about, but I did see the red jeep. I think I'll end up with the metacloak, just have to wait until the dollar gets better


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, I moved the midranges from below the dash to the sound bar and they are more or less rear fill at this point.
I have got them EQed and TAed to where you cannot tell that any sound is coming from the sound bar or rear for that matter (despite the left speaker being approx 12" from my head, but they add a fullness and detail to the sound that was missing with out them... Also, they this moved has raised the stage height, which was flat on the dash before. Last but not least, it even seems to help the stage from moving around as much with the "windows-open vs windows-closed" problem I was having. I'm quite happy with the system at this point!

Pics: 
DODGE RAM FORUM - Dodge Truck Forums - View Single Post - DavidRam's 1st Audio Build... EVER! 
DODGE RAM FORUM - Dodge Truck Forums - View Single Post - DavidRam's 1st Audio Build... EVER! 
DODGE RAM FORUM - Dodge Truck Forums - View Single Post - DavidRam's 1st Audio Build... EVER!


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

New box. Also just got a bit ten d. Will mount it and the arc audio under the rear cargo mat.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Mrnurse said:


> New box. Also just got a bit ten d. Will mount it and the arc audio under the rear cargo mat.


That looks great!! Did you build it? Is there anyway you could flip it so it's down firing?

Also, many guys on WranglerForum.com have found water in the rear storage cubby, so make sure you watch for that...


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I built it. Tuned to 34.9 htz. I'm sure it could be turned down. I'm making a shelf for it too that follows the outline of the trim panels. Have a template all cut out and shaped just need to rout it out in the final 3/4" wood and cover it.


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

Look great.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Haven't updated this thread in a while...

I think my tweeters have found their final resting place!


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

That looks pretty good. I wish my 2014 Rubicon didn't have the tweeter tombstones. It really limits the size you can use.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

cyber5-0 said:


> That looks pretty good. I wish my 2014 Rubicon didn't have the tweeter tombstones. It really limits the size you can use.


Thanks man! 

Are the tombstones not removable at all?


_Edit: I just Googled them and answered my own question... They look like they are actually molded into the dash, but I did see a variety of good tweeters installed in them (Morel, Focal, Hertz, etc.)_


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Earlier models were removable, can't remember when they started molding into dash (2010 I think).

Some of the larger tweeters require enlarging the opening but you can get several to fit without. Actually considered cutting them out and covering the holes with a platform like you have. After seeing your and how clean it looks, I'm considering even more. Do your attach to the 3.5" speaker grill opening?


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

I read this build log last week and was just searching Craigslist for Mosconi when what do I see? Time to start over on a new project?

I've been following your builds since your Ram on the Dodge Truck site.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

TomT said:


> I read this build log last week and was just searching Craigslist for Mosconi when what do I see? Time to start over on a new project?
> 
> I've been following your builds since your Ram on the Dodge Truck site.


Thank you sir! Actually I am moving out of the country, so the Jeep is looking for a new home... 
I am looking forward to a new project and build though, too.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am a bit late to this show.. just found this thread. I have a 2013 rubi I did a whole install in. Let me know if you have questions.. though it looks like you are almost done.

For subs, after asking around a lot of professionals (not idiots like me), it was universal that I should do down firing SEALED subs. They all said that since there is little back pressure build up with the soft tops of the jeeps you risk over extending your subs if ported and not facing the floor. I ended up with two JL 12W6 (or was it 12w3.. cant remember) downfiring in my back cargo area. They do pretty well but will not turn heads from 5 blocks away (which I am ok with).. good SQ subs. 

I went with the stock HU and a JBL MS8 to tame the whole mess. Fronts are active Morel in stock locations. I found my tweeter fit nicely in the toombstones and it ended up being a great position (same position as your tweets).. and the stealth look is great too.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I sold the Jeep with all of the audio in it... The new owner drove away with it last night.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

DavidRam said:


> I sold the Jeep with all of the audio in it... The new owner drove away with it last night.


I traded in my Jeep two weeks ago. I pulled out all my audio first however.. stupid dealer is NOT getting my Morel components and JBL MS8.


----------

